# Das boot!!



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Das Boot diorama/composite!! I did this using my 1/72 U-Boat Build...Enjoy!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice and very atmospheric.....Cheers mark


----------

